# D-Day



## Ken N Tx (Jun 21, 2015)

Past and present....(click on the picture to see the present)

CLICK HERE<<<<<


----------



## Pappy (Jun 21, 2015)

Amazing pics, Ken. So much blood was shed on those beach scenes.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 23, 2015)

Some of those buildings were old in the first pictures and are now still standing.


----------



## oldman (Jun 24, 2015)

Great pictures. My wife and I are going to Normandy in August. My Dad landed on Omaha on day 2. He had so many stories to tell. My Dad always told us that he has seen Hell and it's real name is Omaha Beach.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2015)

I can hardly stop looking at these. Thanks very much!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 3, 2015)

My FiL sailed on the Atlantic convoys during WW2.  He rarely spoke about it, but he survived the storms and U-boat attacks.
In 1944 he was on his ship in Portsmouth when two official looking gentlemen came on board and told him and his mate to go with them. They were only told that they required experienced people for a special task.
Next day was D-day and my FiL found himself on a ship ferrying munitions and supplies to back-up the invasion.

I lived for many years near Portsmouth and visited many of the WW1 & WW2 sites both in the south of England and in France & Belgium.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 3, 2015)

Much deserved coffee and donuts for our troops.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 3, 2015)

Incredible shots, Ken.  I look at the faces of our troops as they landed.  They knew these could be the last moments of their lives.  So sad - yet it was a day of jubilation!  Thanks for posting.


----------

